# [B]Best online source for plants[/B]



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

I live 40 miles away from any store that might sell aquarium plants, therefore I am looking for a trusted online source. If you buy plants online, please suggest a good source for low light, low maintenance plants. 

In case this matters: I do not use co2, and my light system is Coralife 65W, 10,000K. I have Ecocomplete as substrate; I do not use fertilizers. I have java fern, java moss, Vals, anubias, and crypts in the 75g now. My Ecocomplete substrate is about 5 years old. 

The plants I have look ok-they don't look 'sick' but they don't look lush either. I think my fish would enjoy more plants to hide in, especially the cories and rams. *c/p*


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

aquariumplants.com is by far the best from what ive heard,and im getting ready to buy from there pretty soon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've bought a lot off aquabid, always been happy. Just don't buy from aquamagic as they are over seas and it can take awhile to get them if they don't get held up in customs.


----------



## garryp (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought from Aquarium plants, and aquascape plant packages.

I bought a "package" to completely stock a new 75 gal. setup but they also sale individual plants.

Excellent quality plants, excellent support, excellent knowledge.

Contact them via email or phone (preferred) with the info in your post as that is probably what you will be asked if you ask for advice. You can also price the individual plants online.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

In general:
Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
www.thatfishplace.com 
Discus Fish Information
Discus Fish Photo Gallery - Gwynnbrook Farm Discus Hatchery
Discus Madness: Discus Fish Breeder
Discus Fish Breeder - Rocky Mountain Discus Fish Hatchery
Hawaii Discus Fish Hatchery ~ Discus Fish Breeder
Somethingsphishy.com
Pet Supplies | Dog Supplies | Fish Supplies | Bird Supplies | PetSolutions
Aquaripure Product Page
Discus Fish, Blue Discus, Symphysodon aequifasciata, also called Green Discus, Tefé Discus, Red Spotted Discus, or Brown Discus

What do you mean, "they're other kinds of fish besides Discus?" Shhhh, the Discus might hear you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have bought from a few online sources, and the overall best service and plants have been from aquariumplants.com. I would definitely use them if you were going to load your tank in one order. The cheapest have been from the for sale forums on www.theplantedtank.net or Aquatic Plant Central. These are entusiasts selling their clippings and generally will only charge about $6 or so for shipping. I have never received plants that weren't at least as good quality as any of the online stores.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rod4Rodger said:


> In general:
> Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
> www.thatfishplace.com
> Discus Fish Information
> ...


Is this your generic links response or something? Only a few of these places have plants.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Ditto on aquariumplants.com. I have never fertilized either ~ lots of fertilizer from the livestock!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

agree with aquariumplants.

Also check around for local planted fishtank clubs. I'll just bet there is at least one other aquarium operator in the same situation as you. Only they may have some really fast growing plants they toss every few months or so.

my .02


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I took considerable time to post the links. I do not do generic responses. So they don't have plants at all of them, most actually do though they do not speciaize in them, but all sell things that are useful for planted, or non-planted tanks and if I lived 40 miles from the nearest store I would appriciate as many links as I can get. Thank you ALL for any links you posted. I have added them to my favorites.

Why respond at all if you don't have anything constructive to add?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could also buy from us...


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to know!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Gizmo.There are many people here who have plants ad if you post in the freshwater plant wanted area,then you may come up with quite a bit of responses.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> You could also buy from us...


Who's us?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The forum is us.There are many people here with plants.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> The forum is us.There are many people here with plants.


Which is much better then some of us being plants *old dude

*r2


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, just post a WTB (Want To Buy) in the for sale, swap or wanted section. There's also people on there who post what they have to offer and prices all the time. There's a bunch of us who wheel and deal in the chatroom as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> ...
> 
> There's a bunch of us who wheel and deal in the chatroom as well.


gee is the sonic wheeling and dealing?


my .02

(inside j/k)


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

frogwings said:


> Ditto on aquariumplants.com. I have never fertilized either ~ lots of fertilizer from the livestock!


Yea, I tend to forget the livestock as fertilizer! *r2


----------

